# Town of Tilting on Fogo Island (Newfoundland)



## camperbc (Apr 13, 2010)

Yesterday I went for a drive and ended up in the historic town of Tilting on the west side of Fogo Island. I just had to stop and capture this scene of a very old wharf and fishing stage at low tide. It is said that Tilting is one of the oldest settlements in all of North America. The town is designated a registered heritage district, the first time the title has ever been given to an entire community.

In the background you can see many homes built in the 1800's, with some even from the late 1700's.

I used my Sony Alpha with vintage Minolta 35-70mm f/4 lens. I had to do some tricky footwork to get down beside the wharf for the shot, resulting in two wet feet, but I like the results, so I won't complain too much!

Three hand-held images stitched together using Microsoft's ICE software.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland : about my photography:


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 14, 2010)

VERRRY sharp. VERY clear. And I do like the colours you captured here.
Now I've seen stitched Panos for years on here and I still have NEVER tried to do this myself...


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 14, 2010)

Ahhh, what a pretty scene! Nicely done.


----------



## bonobo_slr (Apr 14, 2010)

The wet feet was definitely worth it. Great idea to go down low. Well done.


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 14, 2010)

great capture!


----------

